# Gift drink coasters from your photos...



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just in time for your Xmas gift giving ( just kidding)...

I've been making up a few sets of these drink coasters from my recent pictures. I use four different pictures of animals, bees; birds or flowers. Any subject could be used obviously. My thought is to give them to some close friends, but..no reason why you couldn't make them up in dozens ( they cost under a $ dollar U.S. each).

Most home improvement stores have white or beige 4 1/4 x 4 1/4 inch tiles for under .15 cents each. I've purchased them at Home Depot; Lowes; and Menards here in the States.

You can have 4 x 6 pix made at Wal-mart; Walgreen's etc. for under $.20 cents each, and less in bulk.

A piece of 12x12 sticky backed felt ( $0.88 cents) will do six tiles. Or, you can choose to purchase the regular, non-sticky-backed felt for less.

A can of spray glue might cost a few dollars, and the Rustoleum Crystal Enamel that I use is right around $6.00. Each can will do tons of pictures....Or, you can probably substitute non-spray products if you'd like.... at lower cost.

Final result









Everything you need ( and more) The Fancy/Dancy quilting square in the background was LOANED to me by my spouse. Don't let her catch you using her Fancy Roller-Cutter, either. You will be buying one of your own!







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1156/1142586312_35f357e4ce.jpg

Trimming the picture The picture should come out exactly at 4x4, but you will want to choose the best --centered-- depiction that you've got. 







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1363/1141742607_8d1aedbf6d.jpg

Spray adhesive You spray the top of the tile, then carefully apply the picture squarely. 







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1343/1142587108_d5b5255a33.jpg

Crystal Enamel coating. Shortly after I've glued four tiles on, I immediately spray on the Crystal Enamel. I often give the coasters two coats. No pictures have peeled up yet ( except when we put one in the hot water of the dish-washing machine). Of course, this process has not stood the test of time.... as of yet. 







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1245/1142587442_47316a0361.jpg

Cutting bottom felt I cut the bottom felt about a 1/4 inch short on all sides.... so that it doesn't show when the coaster is on the table. 







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1114/1142587730_0e146ac7c6.jpg

Felt bottom before application Just peel and stick!







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1332/1142588468_1726c7035b.jpg

Final result Four different scenes... and your friends will remember that you have a camera...







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1408/1141744655_13b3e8fc0b.jpg


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

stunning Rich and excellent tutorial! i'm sure everyone will love your gifts. this one looks beautiful 

(i have some ready made photo frame coasters here that i was given and have been too chicken to put some photos in them. you've just encouraged me by posting this, so i'll see what they look like.)

i love making christmas gifts for the adults, this is a wonderful idea. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"ready-made photo coasters" You mean I'm not the very first person on this earth to think of this..Imagine!!! Ha Ha 

Go for it girl..you should be selling your stuff to make some AU $$$$ AU to buy yet another camera, .....like all of us do...Ha 

Have fun...Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

NZ$ is more my style 

(these coasters are weird, which is why i've left them until now. they hold tiny 2 x 2in photos. - i like your idea better.)

oh... there is also somebody here who will kind of screen print the photos onto tiles. i'm not sure exactly how it's done, but maybe if the longeivity doesn't work on yours, you could hunt around for someone who screenprints them.

of course, then you could continue and screen print them on library bags, or kids' school bags or who knows what else.  just in case you're running out of ideas. 

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i am in the wrong business. i thought you might like to know Rich, i checked out the cost of having the photos screen printed onto tiles here and it seems they're about NZ$7.00 EACH. ouch.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

So, that proves that there is room in the market for YOU........my costs are about .20 cents US for the print; .12 cents for the tile and minuscule cost per tile for the glue and spray-on enamel. You don't have to have spray-on enamel or glue... and you can cut the costs there. 

The glue-on felt was .88 cents for a letter sized ( 8 1/2 x 11 inch) pre-glued sheet, and that one sheet made the backs for 6 tiles or ...15 cents per tile. You can cut that cost by gluing on the felt yourself if you want.

Get thee to the hardware store, girl...You are going to be WEALTHY... 

ha ha Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

I just saw this "Craft-Lite Cutter" advertized on TV and thought of coasters and other photographic projects. It's one of those $19.99 gizmos you see on cable channels. Here is the link:

_*Craft-Lite Cutter*_​
:rybka:


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Great Idea*

*Thanks Rich . *

*More, More, More*


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rich, tell me your wife isn't into "quilting"??


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Jaw...funny that you should be sending that to me today. Yesterday, I received a package of photo-note-cards from a new friend up here. She has been making serrated edge photo note cards for years.... and selling them in the local craft fairs. 

She was recently given a set of my drink coasters and she is ALL OVER THE IDEA. Looks like Barrington, Illinois will be seeing some for sale. She might be using the 6 x6 tiles and making "trivets" out of them instead. 

The LINK is to the kind of device that she probably already uses or has...but.... I will send the LINK on to her anyhow. Thanks for the idea. Rich 

jrw You are welcome!

Arlon.......Yep quilting is her game. She makes one for every baby born in our prodigious and our extended family. She also helps make a couple up for various local charity groups. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

richg99 said:


> Arlon.......Yep quilting is her game. She makes one for every baby born in our prodigious and our extended family. She also helps make a couple up for various local charity groups.
> regards, Rich


LOL, used to be one of mine.. I still have about 15 feather weights, down from about 35 of the darn things. I still have a collection of about 50 sewing machines. A lot of them are old "people powered" machines. When you get back, let your wife know we have a fun quilting/social group that meets at our church on thursday nights. I started the group but don't go much anymore. My wife is still way off into the quilting thing though.. Arlon


----------

